# Red sea flats



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Oasis Marina Hurghada Please have a read of the link below 


Egypt's Red Sea flats that have cost Britons their life savings | This is Money


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Oasis Marina Hurghada Please have a read of the link below
> 
> 
> Egypt's Red Sea flats that have cost Britons their life savings | This is Money




Unfortunately that is not the only company,but do people listen when in the past we have advised not to buy!

I have just spoken to someone who sold their apartment in Sharm just prior to the Russian plane disaster,they consider they were lucky to sell at all but did so with a 20,000 euro loss and that was before all the fees had been paid.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't understand why people rush to buy a property in Egypt, rather than renting for a year or two, to find out whether it's all it's cracked up to be.

An Egyptian estate agent once told me that they target the Brits, because they're gullible enough to buy off-plan.
Russians seem to be smarter, they buy buildings that are already standing.
But.... I do feel bad for the Brits.


----------

